
Arithmetic Mean vs. Geometric Mean - thevivekpandey
http://thevivekpandey.github.io/posts/2018-04-01-arithmetic-mean-vs-geometric-mean.html
======
mbaye
> It is beacause human heights do not vary too much. No adult is 2x taller
> than another adult. (I just checked: tallest adult alive is less than 2x of
> shortest adult alive).

Sultan Kosen is 8ft 3in tall, while Jyoti Amge stands at 2ft 1in.
[https://i.imgur.com/YhL3bcn.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/YhL3bcn.jpg)

